# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Tool] Free MH open source

## UnwillingCustomer

deleted post

----------


## NoxiaZ

Looking great, looking forward to try it when i get home  :Big Grin:  

But it seems you might be missing the class "SessionData" in the project?
It seems only to contain a field, so should do it


```
public class SessionData
{
        public int id;
}
```

For these who have the same error as me, but no idea how to solve it, just insert that next to the error as a quick fix

----------


## UnwillingCustomer

> Looking great, looking forward to try it when i get home  
> 
> But it seems you might be missing the class "SessionData" in the project?
> It seems only to contain a field, so should do it
> 
> 
> ```
> public class SessionData
> {
> ...


Uploaded to github

----------


## Okiesmokie

You didn't include the entry point source file? Easy enough to re-create, but thought I'd let you know it's not there



```
using System;
using System.Windows.Forms;

namespace D2RAssist {
    class Program {
        [STAThread]
        static void Main() {
            Application.SetHighDpiMode(HighDpiMode.SystemAware);
            Application.EnableVisualStyles();
            Application.SetCompatibleTextRenderingDefault(false);
            Application.Run(new Form1());
        }
    }
}
```

----------


## r3d_d3vil

Awesome job on the MH, thank you  :Smile: 
If only there was a current map pointer that would auto-request the new map and maybe an X icon on the level below or something, auto-turn would just be a godsend haha! haven't looked too far into it cause I can't compile on VS2019 just ran the .exe but at least its something that works haha, also not sure if you've got the same issue but clicking once sometimes doesn't swap/dispose/request old/new map so have to go to another map and re-request, gonna look into it more this weekend but appreciate the publish!  :Smile:

----------


## TommyT

Why cant someone just throw it all together who knows wtf they are doing and upload that lol

----------


## r3d_d3vil

> Why cant someone just throw it all together who knows wtf they are doing and upload that lol


Why don't you do it? Begging for free shit is ez, look how many people are trying to make money off the simplest maphack, at least he uploaded a working project.

----------


## TommyT

> Why don't you do it? Begging for free shit is ez, look how many people are trying to make money off the simplest maphack, at least he uploaded a working project.


I asked a question and simply because i aint risking a ban for a shit free MH if i wanted one id pay for one just making a statement ya rand

----------


## r3d_d3vil

> I asked a question and simply because I ain't risking a ban for a shit free MH if I wanted one id pay for one just making a statement ya rand


If you don't wanna 'risk a ban' reading from memory is much safer than writing to memory which is the map being revealed in d2r instead of another window/window drawn over d2r, from my understanding its a lot harder at the moment as there are "crc32" checks, haven't looked into it myself but I assume if it was as simple as firing up cheat engine scanning for addresses and reusing previously developed cheats for D2 it would have been done on day 1.
Not trying to have a dig at ya for no reason but this is the first public release of anything that actually works and isn't a scam so even if it isn't ideal its a massive step forward so big kudos to UnwillingCustomer.
I am just saying its not a massive step to learn to make it yourself, if you want it fast pay some dodgy seller maybe you get lucky, develop it yourself or take what you can get cause so far I haven't seen 1 person who "knows wtf they are doing" that published anything usable for FREE except for UnwillingCustomer.

----------


## funchico

Can someone explain how to use this?

Ill give some fg from d2jsp in exchange.

----------


## jinqs

I can't get d2mapapi running as far as I can tell. If I run the exe with an invalid directory (like, for example the d2r directory), I get "Incorrect Folder Name". After getting D2 1.13c installed, and pointing at that directory, the exe just terminates with no output and there is no http server running.

Is this happening to anyone else? Any tips?

Edit: I'm a noob. It was D2 1.12. If others see the issues above, that's the problem. You need a D2 1.13c install for d2mapapi. Follow this: How to download and install version 1.13 : pathofdiablo (and get the 1.13c patch for step 5 from Diablo II: Lord of Destruction : Patches, Updates,Addons, Downloads (The Patches Scrolls))

----------


## bumblebeer

This is a nice looking project, kudos to you for deciding to make it public.

For the map to look like a real automap you can look at this method:


```
        public static Point convertCoords(int _x, int _y)
        {
            return new Point(_x * 8 - _y * 8, _x * 4 + _y * 4);
        }
```

Of course you can transform it after drawing, it's just a peek on how to draw d2 coords on a "normal" bitmap.

And for determining which object is which, you can use Objects.txt from the diablo2 data/global/excel - Subclass column will tell you what this Id really is - waypoint should be "64".

----------


## shinavaka

nooo i missed it!

----------

